
How to Hack every weekend into a 3 Day Weekend - pconnelly15
https://medium.com/@Corevity/how-to-hack-every-weekend-into-a-3-day-weekend-173253b7a038#.mri4lhz3l
======
EddieLomax
How is leaving work on a Friday at 5pm "hacking" your weekend into a 3 day
weekend?

